# How many Piranha's in a 125 Gallon



## schin101 (Jul 27, 2003)

In a 125 Gallon, is having 5 Caribes, 5 Super Reds, and 1 RB for life too much?
Currently they're all under 4".


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

you could go with 6 ..maybe 7 in a 125
20 gallons per fish give or take a few when dealing with tanks over the size of 100 gallons..
You got about 4 to many in ther already ...if you plan on having them in a tank for life I would go with at least a 200 gallon for them to be really happy...


----------



## oscar man (Aug 25, 2003)

that is a few too many i agree get a bigger tank or get rid of a few of the fish.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

For life it is too much, but for now they will be fine. with a good current and regular feedings you should be fine for a long time. i would keep them all in there and allow the fish to naturally weed out the weaker fish leaving you with the most aggressive shoal. Make sure you have very good filtration.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

11 Pygos in your 125gal would be fine for now. Actually I had 11 Pygos also in my 125gal, and they were 8"-13" each







But good filteration and propper feeding routine is the best way to go (for now)!!!


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

You can get a way with it. I had 13 caribe in a 125 for almost a year. Its up to you on how you like your tank. Some people like it cramped. I would just keep what you have and get rid of fish as needed.


----------

